# ASUS Xonar DX (PCI-E version)



## ericeod

I just placed an order for the ASUS Xonar Essence STX and dont have a need for my Xonar DX. So I will be selling it or trading for a PCI version (to run in another PC). The card is in mint condition and comes with the full retail box:

Newegg Link:
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channels PCI Express Interface Sound Card - Retail


----------



## xToaDx

$75 shipped.
I don't see these depreciating all that much.


----------



## rammunition

you should get at least $70


----------



## ericeod

Thanks to the both of you for the appraisals!


----------



## fatty35

I would say $75 shipped for this great card









~fatty~


----------



## heelsparky0501

75 shipped.

Great card, i absolutly love mine :]


----------



## ericeod

Yeah these ASUS Xonar cards are amazing. As of now, I will not use/recommend any other sound card. Thanks for all your input.


----------

